# Anybody here like Justin Moore?



## disischad (Feb 7, 2011)

So I haven't been on here in a while, but I met Justin Moore last night. 









^and there's the proof


----------



## OHMathewsKid15 (Oct 8, 2011)

YES Thats awesome Waired u meet him at?


----------



## flynh97 (Feb 6, 2012)

Justin Moore is awesome. His song "backwoods" is one of my favorites. Thats awesome that you got to meet him!


----------



## hunter97 (Jul 27, 2012)

Lucky!!!


----------



## disischad (Feb 7, 2011)

OHMathewsKid15 said:


> YES Thats awesome Waired u meet him at?


Jefferson County Fair in Tennessee. It's like the most boring county in the state and somehow they got him to play there the other night. I know somebody who works at the hotel he stayed at and she gave me her meet and greet pass.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Yeah hes awesome and hes from the great state of arkansas!


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

muzzyman1212 said:


> Yeah hes awesome and hes from the great state of arkansas!


His hometowns like 10 miles from my house:darkbeer:


----------



## JFoutdoors (Jul 5, 2012)

yes. love his music.


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

how tall are you cause your either tall or hes freakin short lol


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

ohiobuckboy65 said:


> how tall are you cause your either tall or hes freakin short lol


He is kinda short. But I imagine disischad is kinda tall..


----------



## disischad (Feb 7, 2011)

ohiobuckboy65 said:


> how tall are you cause your either tall or hes freakin short lol


I'm only like 5'10 or 11 and he was wearing that big hat AND big boots so yeah, he's REALLY short.


----------



## PRO_DO (Jul 31, 2012)

I met him this June. He's a great guy, seems real down to earth and legit!


----------



## bowhuntingPSE (Aug 16, 2012)

i met him at the adams county fair in nebraska! hes cool, but brantley gilbert is a total badass! i met him at the nebraska land days concert!


----------



## erictski (May 20, 2009)

before he really was big...probably 2 or 3 years ago ... he played in a little place here in green bay...awesome concert ...


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

I went to his concert last night he is good in person.


----------

